# gear oil?



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

hey guys so my car has been making that clunking sound coming from the rear end, i wasnt sure what it was untill i was browsing the forum and found the sticky about changing the gear oil. problem is im not sure what gear oil to use, also should i clean out the diff and take the cover off and everything or dont bother? never changed gear oil before im assuming its simple


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought some Torco RGO SAE 85W-140 and Torco Limited Slip Additive TYPE F for my car.

There are others out there,but I think the Torco is about the most widely used by GTO owners.

You can also buy the GM brand that comes with the friction modifier already in it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I use the new thinner GM fluid. It has the modifier mixed in with it. It's not thick as mud so it actually protects when cold. Took the noise out of mine. Everyone else hates on this fluid, but i find it funny because they never even tried it! Always clean the cover and inside of the housing when pulling the cover.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The GM fluid is probably fine as they converse with the manufacturer. I use Torco with the type F modifier. I had tried Royal Purple and didn't like it. The Aussies (it is a Aussie built Dana diff) say not to use synthetic for whatever reason but to use dinosaur oil.


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

TORCO here and it works great. Remember you want Type F modifier.


----------



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

alright ill take that advice into consideration, should i spray parts cleaner inside the diff once its empty before i fill it back up or no?


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

I use RP with no issues...


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I think I've reached the point where I need to change me gear oil I hear a whine that begins around 35mph. 

Where can the Torco RGO SAE 85W-140 be purchased?

Also, my steering wheels significantly shimmys around 60mph.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Amazon.com has it. Just go there and do a search. It will pop up


----------

